# Fotowettbewerbe...



## Joachim (15. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

also ich hab immer mal wieder in den laufenden Wettbewerb rein geschaut und muss sagen der Herbstwettbewerb bietet ja mal echte Hammer Fotos... Respekt! an die Fotografen. 

Der Herbstwettbewerb läuft noch, aber ich dachte das musste auch mal gesagt werden.


----------

